# Idiotic beginners questions...



## boffius (4 Jun 2007)

Hi all - Thanks for answering my questions about sourcing wood, much appreciated!

Now for the daft questions - 

1. Where is the best position on the clamps that hold the blades to put the blades? ie. near the front or back.

2. Is this positioning critical? for instance, if I clamped the bottom of the blade near the back of the clamp and the top near the front, the blade wouldnt be plumb, can this cause problems?

3. Sometimes the blade comes loose from one of the clamps, usually the bottom, even though I tightened them as much as I could. Is there a reason for this?

Any help would be much appreciated! thanks!

PS - as soon as I get a few more bits and bobs done, I'll post them here to give you all a good laugh.


----------



## Gill (4 Jun 2007)

Different saws have different blade clamping systems. If you tell us what saw you're using, we'll be in a better position to help.

Gill


----------



## boffius (5 Jun 2007)

I'm using an SIP 16" scrollsaw, don't know the model number, but I think they only do the one kind. From what I can gather it's very similar to the Ryobi and Jet ones. The clamps are fairly standard I think, two black blocks that are tightened with an allen key. Also, there's a tension knob at the back of th top arm which has to be flipped up to slacken the tension when a blade change is needed. This knob also rotates to adjust the tension.


----------



## StevieB (5 Jun 2007)

Hi,

Assuming your clamps are the standard type in which an alen key closes two jaws onto the end of the blade in a pincer type movement, I would say the best place is where the key will apply maximum pressure on the blade ie right above the screw the alen key turns. This is usually the middle.

If your blade is slipping out of a tightened clamp then its possible the clamp is worn (but not likely). Have a look at the clamp with the blade out - do it up tight and see whether the jaws of the clamp meet. If they do then the clamp is fine and its the positioning of of the blade that is causing it to loosen - see point above. If there is space between the jaws when fully tightened then you need to source new clamps.

A final alternative is that you simply cannot get enough pressure with the alen key you have - try sourcing one with a T bar handle rather than the right angle bend the ones in sets tend to have - it might help in increasing the torque you can generate.

HTH,

Steve.


----------



## Canadian Scroller (5 Jun 2007)

If blades tend to slip out of the blade clamps you could take a small fingernail file, the kind with a diamond grit, and buff the inside of the blade clamp.
You can also clean the ends of the blades with methyl Hydrate.

I have a Ryobi with a slightly different clamping mechanism. It has jaws like pincers that are tensioned with a single thumbscrew. The blade slipped when I first got the saw but after I buffed the inside of the clamp to remove any burrs left during the manufacturing process the clamps were much better.

I still cannot clamp very fine blades....2/0 and below. But then I just use a Delta saw for smaller work.


----------



## boffius (6 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll try buffing the inside of the jaws, that sounds like the most likely cause with it being a budget saw I've got, it probably is literally rough around the edges!

I also think the slipping is partly down to my inexperience, but the hit and miss way the clamps work do suggest an uneven surface. Cheers!


----------

